# 2000 Frontier front-end 2001 Xterra swap



## Storm_Frontier (Apr 26, 2017)

I decided to try out something different and never seen this done before. Whatca think? Yes some parts looks odd currently, but I'll be getting spacers soon and painting the valence black and the fenders primed to match my KV-1 color. I wonder if I am the first to try this out























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Roader (Nov 9, 2014)

I think it looks good. I've seen more Xterras in junkyards than Frontiers, probably because pickups are kept on the road longer than SUVs because of pickups' commercial value. So the more parts that swap, the better.

Was it strictly bolt on? Any plans for rear fender flares?


----------



## Storm_Frontier (Apr 26, 2017)

Roader said:


> I think it looks good. I've seen more Xterras in junkyards than Frontiers, probably because pickups are kept on the road longer than SUVs because of pickups' commercial value. So the more parts that swap, the better.
> 
> Was it strictly bolt on? Any plans for rear fender flares?


The bumpers/fenders bolted on correctly with no issues,expect for the Xterra grille,I ziptied the bottom half of it since I removed the bumper filler..

For the rear, I had an odd approach. Been stuck if I should either stick to a 2000 Frontier 4x4 rear flares or go to the 2001 Frontier rear flares?

(Shown in pictures)
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Roader (Nov 9, 2014)

The 2001-on flares look like a little better match to the Xterra fronts but either would be fine IMHO.


----------



## Sydney frontier (Feb 29, 2020)

looks awesome I am currently planing the exact same swap on my fronty what year Xterra fenders did you use ?


----------



## cgroldan21 (Jan 24, 2021)

Storm_Frontier said:


> I decided to try out something different and never seen this done before. Whatca think? Yes some parts looks odd currently, but I'll be getting spacers soon and painting the valence black and the fenders primed to match my KV-1 color. I wonder if I am the first to try this out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

